# Problem mit Nvidia Treibern unter SuSe 9



## Turgor (6. März 2004)

Hallo und guten Morgen, hm, Mittag 

ich bin absoluter Linuxneuling und entschuldige mich jetzt schon für meine evtl anfallenden dummen Fragen.
Ich kriege es einfach nicht gebacken, nvidia Treiber für die Graka zu installieren.
Xserver zu beenden ist ja noch das wenigste, aber sobald ich das gemacht habe und via Konsole dann die Treiber installieren möchte, kriege ich immer Fehler, von wegen Fehlender Kompilierung oder so was in der Art.

Vielen Dank schon mal jetzt


----------



## Sinac (6. März 2004)

Na dann erstamla herzlichen Glückwunsch, das war die richtige Entscheidung 
Was genau sind das denn für Fehler?


----------



## Turgor (6. März 2004)

kernel fehler... nichts zu kompilieren oder so was.

----- das regt mich auf *g*

ich soll in /var/log/nvidia-installer.log lesen, aber ich weiß (noch) nicht wie das geht.
Ich bin ehemals verwöhnter Windows User 
Habt also Verständnis mit mir 


ahhhh
bisschen rumprobiert und siehe da:


> nvidia-installer log file '/var/log/nvidia-installer.log'
> creation time: Sat Mar  6 17:50:51 2004
> 
> option status:
> ...


----------



## Sinac (6. März 2004)

Hmpf, ich habs nicht so mit Modulen die extra mit einkokmpiliert werden müssen 

Also so auf die schnelle würde ich mal sagen du musst erst die Kernel-Source installieren, dann das Module installieren und den Kernel neu kompilieren, dann sollte das drin sein...

Ist jetzt nur die frage ob das mit dem eigenem Kernel nicht etwas zu viel für den Anfang ist. Im Prinzip ist nicht viel dabei wenn du mit make oldconfig die alten .config übernimmst und dann nur das reinhaust was du brauchst, aber ich hab da früher auch ab und an Probleme mit gehabt 

Schau dir mal das Kernel Howto von Boom an (Linux-Tutorials).

Achja, las das bitte mit dem "f*ck*n", das sehen die hier nicht so gerne.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Turgor (6. März 2004)

oh man, das hört sich kompliziert an... 
ich habe keine ahnung, was du da gerade gesagt hast, aber ich werde es mal versuchen (?) ! 

wo krieg ich den/die kernel source(s) her?

wenn jemand anderer evtl eine "einfachere" möglichkeit hat, sollte er sie hier bitte posten, danke


----------



## Sinac (6. März 2004)

Kannste mit YAST installieren, oder nimm am besten gleich die neusten, 2.6.3 von http://www.kernel.org


----------



## voelzi (7. März 2004)

Wenn du Yast Online Update startest, wird dir die Installation des NVIDIA-Treibers angeboten. Du musst ggf. ganz nach unten scrollen und den Treiber explicit auswählen. 
Für den Fall, dass du es bereits schon gemacht hat und es nicht funktioniert hat, solltest du die Option erneut installieren mal ausprobieren.

Naja, vielleicht erhält man nicht den neuesten Patch, aber es ist in meinen Augen die simpelste Methode.


----------



## marwin (9. März 2004)

Der Nvidia-Treiber baut sich seine zum System passenden Kernel-Erweiterungen selber, deshalb mussen zuvor die Kernel-Sourcen von Suse-CD installiert werden.

marwin


----------



## UnORagnarok (17. März 2004)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem.

Jedesmal wenn ich .run ausführe will sich mein Suse mit dem Netz verbinden um sich da irgendwas zu saugen, leider habe ich zuhause kein I-Net.
Jetzt meine Frage : Wie kann ich die nvidia treiber installieren ohne das er ins 
i-net will/muss.

Ich hoffe mir kann einer helfen.

Thx schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. März 2004)

Das ca. 6MB File herunterladen, ein paar mal bestätigen und dann wird ein Modul auf deinem Rechner installiert, dass du per modprobe nvidia installieren kannst. Sollte das Modul erfolgreich initialisiert worden sein, solltest du es in /etc/modules (zumindestens ist's der Pfad unter Debian) aufnehmen.


----------



## StefanR (9. Dezember 2004)

Hallo ich habe das selbe Problem oder zumindest so ähnlich. 

Ich habe ne 5700 Ultra so und dort hatte ich erst nen flackerndes Bild, aber nicht so mal nen bisschen sondern der gesamte Bildschirm war am Flackern von rechts nach links (oder doch umgekehrt.  ), naja und da habe ich in meinem (jugendlichen) Leichtsinn das ganze versucht mit Yast2 zu uppen, nur leider hat dass das Ganze verschlimmbessert ich habe jetzt nen mehr oder weniger weißen Bildschirm mit so bunten Strichen drin keine Reaktion mehr vom System.  

Habe vorher auch schon probiert, den Treiber von nvidia zu installieren nur da habe ich auch den Fehler bekommen, das er die Kernel Sourcen nicht finden kann... Hat da noch jemand nen Tipp wie das klappen könnte? Achso Dis. ist SuSE 9.0


----------



## StefanR (9. Dezember 2004)

Hmm da ja hier die Beteiligung nicht allzu rege ist zur Zeit, würde mich wenigstens mal interessieren, wo ich denn die Kernel Sourcen finde in der Regel unter Suse 9.0? Villeicht bring mich das ja weiter. 

Edit: Okay habe die Source jetzt nachinstalliert, aber da bekomme ich denn ne neue Fehlermeldung, dass ich irgendwelche Sachen in irgendeine Datei eintragen soll. Sorry für meine Ausdrucksweise, aber da weiß ich absolut nicht was er von mir will.

Ich finde das langsam frech was sich die "großen" Hardwarehersteller einfallen lassen um die User von Linux fernzuhalten, weil was bringt es mir, wenn ich nen Treiber mit YOU installieren kann, der a aber nicht aktuell ist und b nen Linuxanfänger gar nicht ausmalen kann, was dort im Background passiert. Werde jetzt mal versuchen den aktuellen Kernel zu kompilieren inklusive Source, weil da von stand auch was in dem Error, ich hoffe das klappt.  Ich bin enttäuscht von Nvidia...


----------



## Taubenschreck (16. Dezember 2004)

Schon mal mit dem Autoupdate von SuSE versucht?


----------



## dritter (16. Dezember 2004)

Also. Ersteinmal sorry, wenn was falsch sein sollte. Mein letztes SuSE war 6.4 

Sources liegen normalerweise in /usr/src
Und die Kernelsources sollten auch zu deinem laufenden kernel passen. Ein uname -a hilft dir weiter, um herauszufinden, welchen kernel du installiert hast. 

Wenn die installation komplett ist, musst Du dem X-Server noch mitteilen, welchen grafiktreiber er verwenden soll (config liegt normalerweise in /etc/X11). Dort steht unter dem Eintrag deiner Grafikkarte als driver "nv" (zumindest bei nvidia-Grafikkarten  ). Das ersetzt Du durch "nvidia".

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir etwas weiter...


----------



## splat (16. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe mir damals die Quellen per Hand vorbereiten müssen, da der Treiber den ich installieren wollte wahrscheinlich zu neu war... jedenfalls hat er auch nichts gefunden, nachdem ich das von YOU angebotete Update installiert hatte.

also einfach in /usr/src/[kernel]
und dann: "make cloneconfig && make prepare"

Danach einfach beim Nvidia Installier die Quellen mittels --kernel-source-path (oder sowas in der art, ist leider schon etwas länger her) die Quellen angeben und dann sollte er es ohne Probleme durchziehen.
Danach muss man noch wie bereits hier erwähnt wurde in der XF86conf "nv" auf "nvidia" abändern.

Gruß, Marc


----------

